# After 6 Months Of Waiting, Family Makes Traumatic Decision To Cremate Tamir Rice



## naturalmanenyc (May 18, 2015)

*After six months of waiting, family of Tamir Rice makes traumatic decision to have him cremated*







Twelve-year-old Tamir Rice was shot and killed by Cleveland Police Officer Timothy Loehmann nearly six months ago. While his family has waited for months on end for the investigation to close, they were told that a second medical examination of his body may be needed at some future date.

Not wanting to suffer the emotional trauma of burying her son and then having to exhume his body from the ground for another examination, Samaria Rice patiently waited on the Cleveland Police Department and the Cuyahoga County Sheriff's Office to close their investigations. Expecting it to close months ago, she had no idea that so much time would pass before she could properly bury her son.

The family and the investigators never released to the public the information that Tamir had not yet been buried. When the national news broke on May 4 that Tamir's family was still in limbo, the pressure for Samaria Rice was just too much to handle. *A bill in her name for nearly $18,000 accumulated as well, because the family had been charged $75 a day for the housing of Tamir's body*, according to Walter Madison, the family's attorney, when reached by phone. Madison made the following statement:

Samaria is a mother first.
Whether or in life or death, her instinct is to care for her child.

Due to an unfortunate turn of events she was faced with the unspeakable decision to finally put her son to final rest or endure this legal morass and its hardness.

After the tremendous amount of support from around the world, Samaria made the grief stricken decision to be a mother. Tamir Rice was cremated.

No longer will Tamir's cold body, scarred by a bullet wound and the surgery to save him, be stuck indoors somewhere waiting on investigators and politicians to play their games.
This, of course, isn't justice or peace. Her son, a great boy who broke no law on November 22, was shot and then ignored by the very people sworn to protect him. Cremating Tamir was no easy decision, but in a society that gives a heartbroken mother so little power to advocate for her son, Samaria made the only decision she was empowered to make.

We can only hope that the deep, unthinkable pain that Tamir's family is facing is just a little less today.

Rest in peace, young man. We will never stop fighting for you.


http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...akes-traumatic-decision-to-have-him-cremated#


----------



## starchgirl (May 18, 2015)

This breaks my heart! I can't imagine having to wait six months to lay my loved one to rest because of someone else's timeframe.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 18, 2015)

I hate that the mother feels that her only recourse is to cremate him. This will only help the mf's to claim lack of evidence, and all that other bs when the time comes. Bullshat!!


----------



## Everything Zen (May 18, 2015)

Do they have a gofundme for this?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (May 18, 2015)

I think that was the goal in the first place: drag it out until she decided to just bury or cremate him.
  She's making a mistake in cremating him although I realize that it may be the only option she has financially.   Cremating him will basically destroy possible evidence.


----------



## PJaye (May 18, 2015)

They charged her a daily fee to store her son's body?!


----------



## oceanwater (May 18, 2015)

Sounds suspect. Wonder if she was bribed


----------



## cre8 (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure why the video isn't enough. We all know how he was murdered and who did it. What would a 2nd examination reveal?


----------



## SuchaLady (May 18, 2015)

Everything Zen said:


> Do they have a gofundme for this?




Seriously, I will donate to this immediately. I hope someone can talk her out of it.


----------



## Laela (Nov 24, 2019)

This week, it's been 5 years since his killing..... thoughts are with the family.
Tough to lose a loved one close to the holidays

{ btw, what that ole YT lady in the background scowling at?}


----------

